# WTF just happened to this stock?



## YOUNG_TRADER (6 June 2007)

Not sure if this new thread will be ok, but its a thread for respectable stoks that get smashed more than 10% in a day, ie BHP etc, or Specie stocks that drop more than 25% in a day, also no posting when theres a correction.


To kick things off, WTF happened to TOL? Down 45% ????


----------



## Sean K (6 June 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Not sure if this new thread will be ok, but its a thread for respectable stoks that get smashed more than 10% in a day, ie BHP etc, or Specie stocks that drop more than 25% in a day, also no posting when theres a correction.
> 
> 
> To kick things off, WTF happened to TOL? Down 45% ????



LOL Restructure. You know - that funny named transport, or infrastructure bit of the Toll/Patrick merger plan. Ascensio or some rubbish.


----------



## doctorj (6 June 2007)

kennas is on the money.


----------



## The Mint Man (6 June 2007)

this may have something to do with it.


> 1 June 2007
> Court approves Toll Restructure​The Supreme Court of Victoria today approved the schemes of arrangement for the Restructure of Toll Holdings Limited.
> The schemes will become effective on Tuesday 5 June.
> Toll Holdings ordinary shares and Asciano stapled securities will trade separately on ASX on and from Wednesday 6 June.
> ...


----------



## constable (6 June 2007)

WTF ...why the freefall!


----------



## meoden1005 (6 June 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Not sure if this new thread will be ok, but its a thread for respectable stoks that get smashed more than 10% in a day, ie BHP etc, or Specie stocks that drop more than 25% in a day, also no posting when theres a correction.
> 
> 
> To kick things off, WTF happened to TOL? Down 45% ????




I didnt pay attention to this stock but I might be something like Boral and Origin ^^. Yeah, I cant also tell u if u should buy toll rite now or not (no research on this one in my portfoilio) @@


----------



## Mousie (6 June 2007)

constable said:


> WTF ...why the freefall!




LOL good one constable...this one's safe to tell the kids eh?

Mods thinking of adding this to the _commonly-used_ abbreviations list?


----------



## insider (6 June 2007)

This one is gonna be on the news


----------



## Julia (6 June 2007)

The demerger has produced Asciano, AIO.  First day of trading today.
Opened at $10.35, now $10.72.


----------



## PhoenixXx (6 June 2007)

I'm holding this share although not in substantial amount.
My question is. what's gonna happen to my shares with this restructuring?
Thx


----------



## Buffettology (6 June 2007)

They split into AIO and TOL.  You will receive 1 AIO share for every TOL share.  Since AIO is worth $10.68 a share at the moment, and TOL has fallen $10.47, you have made 21cents per share today, so far   Not bad.  


TOL now = asset/capital ‘lite’ logistics company that also holds the 63% stake in Virgin Blue

AIO = asset-heavy company that will own the existing Pacific National rail and Patrick port assets


----------



## PhoenixXx (6 June 2007)

Thx for the info


----------



## Fool (6 June 2007)

AAX down ~10% to $7.80 on no announcement.

Anyone got any reason for this?


----------



## Sir Burr (6 June 2007)

Buffettology said:


> They split into AIO and TOL.




Thanks Buffettology, do you know if/when AIO will turn up on our brokers portfolios?

...be interesting system trading to manage the trailing stop on this one. Maybe combine the prices and follow until it breaks the stop and sell both!


----------



## AndyMc (6 June 2007)

If you were holding shares then you made a gain..

What if you were holding a CFD on TOL? Would you have just wiped yourself out?


----------



## Damuzzdu (6 June 2007)

AndyMc said:


> If you were holding shares then you made a gain..
> 
> What if you were holding a CFD on TOL? Would you have just wiped yourself out?




No, because you get 1 x AIO share for each TOL share you hold.

so if you had 100 TOL CFD's last night, now you hold :

100 x AIO CFD's
100 x TOL CFD's


For those interested you could have traded your AIO shares today by speaking to yr broker, but AIO shares should appear on Chess holdings o/nite.

Cheers
Muzz


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (6 June 2007)

AndyMc said:


> If you were holding shares then you made a gain..
> 
> What if you were holding a CFD on TOL? Would you have just wiped yourself out?




I actually was thinking imagine if you shorted this bad boy yesterday!

But per Damuzzdu's comments you would have actually made a loss as you would also have shorted AIO,




Damuzzdu said:


> No, because you get 1 x AIO share for each TOL share you hold.
> 
> so if you had 100 TOL CFD's last night, now you hold :
> 
> ...


----------



## Pommiegranite (6 June 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Not sure if this new thread will be ok, but its a thread for respectable stoks that get smashed more than 10% in a day, ie BHP etc, or Specie stocks that drop more than 25% in a day, also no posting when theres a correction.
> 
> 
> To kick things off, WTF happened to TOL? Down 45% ????




WTF seems pretty good to me :

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/research/...de=WTF&TimeFrame=D6&compare=index&indices=XJO


----------



## shinobi346 (6 June 2007)

The drop got me too and disrupted my trading for a while while I worked out what just happened. I must have missed this in their annoucenments and the news.


----------



## Jaybee (6 June 2007)

I haven't been involved with a share split before. How should it be treated for capital gains tax purposes? Is the Asciano purchase price $0.00? If I had sold both Toll & Asciano at today's close after buying one week ago, then I assume I would have made a heavy loss on Toll and a large profit on Asciano. Any clarification is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Damuzzdu (7 June 2007)

Jaybee said:


> I haven't been involved with a share split before. How should it be treated for capital gains tax purposes? Is the Asciano purchase price $0.00? If I had sold both Toll & Asciano at today's close after buying one week ago, then I assume I would have made a heavy loss on Toll and a large profit on Asciano. Any clarification is greatly appreciated.




I've read thru restructure booklet and it will very much depend on yr circumstances, however no, shares you hold in AIO will *not *have a cost base of $0. 

If you do not have a restructure booklet, you can get one from here:

http://restructure.toll.com.au/republicast/Toll restructure scheme book 200704.pdf

All the Tax implications are set on P132 Ch 9 of the booklet.

Cheers
Muzz


----------



## wombat40 (10 June 2007)

i held 400 cfds in tol........wake to find im over $3000 down position has been closed and now have the 400 cfds in aio.

       at a purchase price of 0.00  but still with a profit overall.....  

a bit of thought required yet to adjust my stator portfolio manager.....

wombat


----------

